# Spanish work visa waiting times



## marner (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello,

I've been searching throughout the forum for the answer of how long Spanish work visa processing times take on average but couldn't find anything. this is my situation: 

I'm non-eu citizen(from Georgia) and got a job offer from Spanish company two month ago. the employer already made the request for me at Spanish unemployment service office, so now we need to wait for them to find an appropriate candidate in the country, if they don't, then they look in the EU and if still no success only then I'll be able to be granted work permit and work for that company(at least this is what I know). so I wonder how long all these bureaucratic process might take? 3, 4, 8 months? has anyone gone through this process? could you please give me some insights? :juggle:


----------



## marner (Jul 28, 2012)

anybody here?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marner said:


> anybody here?


lots of us  

But I don't think that anyone currently using the forum has obtained a work visa - they are as rare as hen's teeth

Does the company have to advertise for a certain period of time within Spain & then within the EU? Maybe ask the HR dept?

You don't say what you do, but unless it's something highly specialised it's unlikely that a work visa would be issued


----------



## marner (Jul 28, 2012)

Im work in IT field. I create 3D assets for next gen video games.

But isn't the company allowed to deny any other applicant if they really want to hire me?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marner said:


> Im work in IT field. I create 3D assets for next gen video games.
> 
> But isn't the company allowed to deny any other applicant if they really want to hire me?


no they can't refuse to employ anyone who has the same skills as you & doesn't need a work visa

they'd have to prove that you had some skill that no other applicant had


----------



## marner (Jul 28, 2012)

but still, the final decision is on the employer, so let's just hope there won't be any other applicant who could do same things as good as I do


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

marner said:


> but still, the final decision is on the employer, so let's just hope there won't be any other applicant who could do same things as good as I do


I suspect they have to justify their decision and of course pay alot of money for a visa, so its probably in their interests to find someone already in Spain. 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marner said:


> but still, the final decision is on the employer, so let's just hope there won't be any other applicant who could do same things as good as I do


Not really it isn't. If the visa is refused they can't employ you


----------



## marner (Jul 28, 2012)

Ok, thanks guys for your feedbacks. I'll stay positive and wait for the final decision anyway


----------



## marner (Jul 28, 2012)

Ok, it's been a while since I post this thread but I just got some news from the company and wanted to ask you something...

so the company representative said that the unemployment office already sent one candidate to them and said he is the one they are looking for, but they told me that he is actually architect and has nothing to do with video games industry. that really weird but they resist that the guy has all the necessary skills they need. so now they are fighting with unemployment office to prove that they have send the wrong candidate.

so I was just wondering how many candidates they are allowed to send before they give up and let the employer hire foreign employee?


----------

